# Pro's list of equipment...



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Equipment.*



Pigeon Phil said:


> I would like to know what combination of equipment the pro's use...1) Bow 2) Sight 3) Stabilizer 4) Arrow...Not just the Unlimited, but, also Bow Hunter Freestyle...


I am currently using a hoyt Vantage elite with 29.5" Spiral cams. Copper John ANTS II sight, 5" sight extension, CR APEX target scope, 6x feather vision .019" center drilled lense. Shrewd 34" carbon wrap stabalizer & 10" v bars. Easton 420 X10 ProTours out of 1 bow & Easton Light speed 3d's out of the other. Jack Rabbit wrist strap release aid configured for 3 lbs of trigger pressure.

-Adam


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

> I would like to know what combination of equipment the pro's use...1) Bow 2) Sight 3) Stabilizer 4) Arrow...Not just the Unlimited, but, also Bow Hunter Freestyle...


1) Hoyt Vantage Elite, 53#, 29 3/8" Spiral cams.
2) Sure Loc Supreme, 9" extension though not extended all the way, Specialty Pro Series scope w/ 7x lens, 3/64" Specialty Pro Series Peep.
3) Specialty Elite Stix - 30" w/ the carbon tuning rod.
4) Easton 470 X10 Pro Tours, approx. 28.25" w/ 100gr points, Easton g pin nocks or CT pin nocks, 187 Flex Fletch vanes w/ wraps.
5) Carter Ember release.

>>------->


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

CHPro said:


> 1) Hoyt Vantage Elite, 53#, 29 3/8" Spiral cams.
> 2) Sure Loc Supreme, 9" extension though not extended all the way, Specialty Pro Series scope w/ 7x lens, 3/64" Specialty Pro Series Peep.
> 3) Specialty Elite Stix - 30" w/ the carbon tuning rod.
> 4) Easton 470 X10 Pro Tours, approx. 28.25" w/ 100gr points, Easton g pin nocks or CT pin nocks, 187 Flex Fletch vanes w/ wraps.
> ...


Hey, we're Twinkies! ha ha :shade:

You going to Redding? I'm finally going to go this year!!

-Adam


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Yep, heard what you were shooting and said "that's what I've got to have", lol ! Planning on shooting Redding again, only missed the shoot a few times in the past 15 or so years. One of the best outdoor tournaments, imo, and even more so now with the 3-day format - now have plenty of time to shoot the bow and then shoot the bs afterwards over a couple cold beverages....and there's a Cold Stone's ice cream place conveniently located enroute back to the hotels from the range if you're staying anywhere on Hilltop .

>>------>


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

CHPro said:


> Yep, heard what you were shooting and said "that's what I've got to have", lol ! Planning on shooting Redding again, only missed the shoot a few times in the past 15 or so years. One of the best outdoor tournaments, imo, and even more so now with the 3-day format - now have plenty of time to shoot the bow and then shoot the bs afterwards over a couple cold beverages....and there's a Cold Stone's ice cream place conveniently located enroute back to the hotels from the range if you're staying anywhere on Hilltop .
> 
> >>------>


Sweet! We are booked at the Ramada currently. Any better suggestions for lodging?

I'm all over the ice cream!!

-Adam


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

I think I've stayed at that one before, okay place to rest the head at night. I've been staying at the Comfort Inn (was called the Grand Manor Inn for years before being purchased recently by Comfort) most times I've been out there. Nothing overly fancy, but the rooms are huge compared to most hotel space -- space to set up a roll-away and still have room to walk around in the room, plus its a short walk away from a couple steak joints.

>>----->


----------

